# Maynard PD -Dynamic Armed Encounters



## irishsnipe (Nov 24, 2006)

Maynard Police Department will be hosting the Kyhber international training class Dynamic Armed Encounters. This class is a fast paced, interactive advanced skill development course designed for the armed professional. In this program the attendee will receive a practical and functional base of knowledge in the most effective tactics for managing spontaneous, high risk situations. visit the Khyber website Home for registration and further information. Department contact is Det Duggan, 978-897-1011.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, Ill look into it...looks good.


----------

